# Headlight Eyelids....



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

You could use a vinyl overlay similar to the bow tie overlay. Just paper or cardboard for the mock up.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thank you sir!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Just saw this on Ebay...Not sure if this is what you were thinking of exactly.

GM motors CHEVY HOLDEN CRUZE Eye Lines Mud guard | eBay


----------



## mickey! (Oct 19, 2011)

*lids*

I just got a decal job done today and im going to be going back for the lids later but they did a very nice job. They may not have the lids on their web site yet but the do have them, just send them an email. Auto Trim DESIGN Online Store - Home Page


----------

